# Federal skilled worker



## ruari1986 (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi just trying to get as much information as I can at the moment. When applying for
Permanent residency when do thy check that you had the funds required. All help is welcome

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

ruari1986 said:


> Hi just trying to get as much information as I can at the moment. When applying for
> Permanent residency when do thy check that you had the funds required. All help is welcome
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Your funds will be checked when you exercise your landing rights.


----------



## ruari1986 (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks for ur help

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

